# EPIC hidden windows music



## Advi (Mar 16, 2010)

Just trust me on this. You will be amazed.

Open up Windows Explorer
Enter the following into the address bar:
C:\Windows\Media\town
C:\Windows\Media\onestop.mid


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2010)

not epic and not hidden
[/thread]


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 16, 2010)

10 out of 10 people agree that the best hidden windows music is the Windows XP Installation music.
And the Windows XP Music using Sounds Song


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't know about this, the onestop is pretty scary, it sounds like something you'd hear in Castlevania.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2010)

Wanna' talk _hidden_?

http://www.wilsonc.demon.co.uk/d10resourceeditor.htm

Open C:\Windows\system32\msgina.dll

In Dialogs, go to 2210 and select what's there, you'll see this.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why did the computer shut down unexpectedly?
> The computer got very poorly and decided to end it's own suffering.



You'll also see an AVI in that file, it's a little video showing you how to press CTRL+ALT+DELETE (dialog 109 seems to be where it was meant to be displayed).
In Bitmaps, you can find logos for for "Whistler", that was XP's development codename.
Yes, I love digging around in MS's 'gina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And before anybody responds with the "hidden star wars video", that's not part of XP, the command you type gets it from the internet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 16, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10 people agree that the best hidden windows music is the Windows XP Installation music.


I was just thinking of this one when I opened the thread. I copied off the .wma when I found it, just in case...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As for the second video, I've probably seen that around before; sometimes I actually look for that sort of thing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2010)

I never knew or heard any of these "hidden" stuff, nor songs with Windows sounds, so it's all fun to me


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10 people agree that the best hidden windows music is the Windows XP Installation music.
> And the Windows XP Music using Sounds Song




ROFL that music is pretty badass...didn't know Windows had epic music like that


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I never knew or heard any of these "hidden" stuff, nor songs with Windows sounds, so it's all fun to me


Same for me, I never knew about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*looking for it right now*


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 16, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> And the Windows XP Music using Sounds Song


prefer this one xD The last you posted in bad ass xD the other is... meh!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 16, 2010)

This is all really old news.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 16, 2010)

Are these used for something or just an egg type thing? The onestop one is really cool, my favorite listed here.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard it when reinstalling XP once.  T'was epic.  Got an mp3 of it ifn ya want it.


----------

